# Shimano Tiagra 4650 50T ring discontinued



## Gnarlyscoots (11 mo ago)

I need some assistance on replacing the 50T ring on my crankset. The ring is no longer available and I am not sure what would be the best replacement for it. Can you advise please?

PS:- the lower 34T is still available which I have purchased.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sora? 105? Any Shimano 50?


----------



## Gnarlyscoots (11 mo ago)

PBL450 said:


> Sora? 105? Any Shimano 50?


I don't know, that's why I asked, lol. There are so many chain/cassette/ring specs these days, it gets confusing and I don't want to end up messing the gearing. I have bought a new CS-HG500 10-speed cassette and CN-4601 Tiagra 10-speed chain but wanted to swap out the front rings too. I have managed to get a Tiagra 34T ring but the 50T ring is no longer available, so wanted to know what a suitable replacement would be.


----------

